# Long 360. Hydraulic oil in the engine oil???



## Rebeldad1

I noticed the hydraulic oil low. checked the engine and the oil was at the top of the stick!
The only thing I can see that is common to the two is the hydraulic pump mounted to the engine.Anyone have this happen before? the fix?


----------



## DK35vince

Most likely a bad seal in your hydraulic pump.


----------



## SJH

Hi I have an old Ford 1210 compact my problem is the other way around I an loosing engine oil and making transition oil could it be the hydraulic pump seal on the input shaft appreciate any suggestions 
Thanks John


----------

